# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Postovi

## SuncicaRijeka

Pozdrav,
Vec sam cca 5 dana na forumu i molila bi moderatore da mi otkljucaji profil da mogu postatit......Imam par pitanja curama koja me jakkko zanimaju
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Pozdrav,
> Vec sam cca 5 dana na forumu i molila bi moderatore da mi otkljucaji profil da mogu postatit......Imam par pitanja curama koja me jakkko zanimaju
> Hvala


Profil ce se sam otkljucati kad dostignes dovoljan broj postova. Do tada moras cekati na odobravanje svskog. Pozdrav.

----------


## Francesca85

Oprostite, koliko je to postova?

----------


## spajalica

Francesca taj podatak nije javan. Ne brini, nije 100 postova. 
Cilj nam je da nemamo trolove i razne podaje i sl. stvari.

----------


## Afro Dita

Mene zanima kad ćete mi odobriti postove na par tema koje sam postala prije par dana.  :Shock:   :kokice:

----------


## spajalica

na zalost za odobriti postove koje ne  vidim moram ici na kompujter. Onaj na kojem provedem dobar dio dana mi nijedostupan za takve stvari. Tako da kad ulovim vremena odobrim ja, a i drugi isto tako.

----------


## Afro Dita

Ok, a kad ćete izbrisati moje slučajne duplić postove???  :Shock:   :Yes:

----------


## spajalica

izbrisani

----------


## Afro Dita

Opet isto pitanje, ali za drugu temu.  :Saint:   :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

Vjerovala ili ne mi nemamo editorial board.
Dvije minute imas da ispravis post.
Kad kliknes na napredno mozes ga pogledati prjje posta.

A mozes zivjeti kao i ja s potpisom  :Aparatic:

----------


## Afro Dita

Ok.  :Cool:   :Yes:

----------

